# For Sale: Schwinn Bantam $125



## JALeffler (May 22, 2012)

https://post.craigslist.org/manage/2987829779


----------



## mnmmad (May 20, 2014)

*?*

hi I am doing an appraisal and would like to know if you could possibly share with me the amount you sold this bike for, the condition, age, and a possible pic? thanks!


----------

